# The Well - Official Trailer - Music by Pablo Borghi



## lamandolina (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.lamandolina.com/elpozo.html

(Premiere 19/04/2012)

New York International Film Festival :

.Best Directorial Debut Awards (International)
.Best Original Score - Pablo Borghi for El Pozo/The Well
.Best Directorial Debut of a Feature Film,
.Audience Award Best International
.Feature Film - El Pozo/The Well
.Best International Actor in a Feature Film Ezequiel Rodriguez
.Best International Actress in a Feature Film, Ana Fontan



Pilar does not communicate with other people, she lives in her own world of fantasies, 
until her family takes a decision that will change the course of their lives.
Pilar is autistic since she was four years old, now she is 26. The father wants to send her to 
an Institution , but the mother refuses, this creates a rift in the couple. 
The family is breaking up: Alejo, the youngest son, has conflicts at school and with his friends.
Pilar suffers from increasingly frequent attacks that makes their living really impossible.
Finally, they put her in an Institution. She will find another way to live, but something will happen
that will change the course of the family.

Cast: Eduardo Blanco, Patricia Palmer, Ana Fontan, Túpak Larriera, Norma Pons,
Ezequiel Rodriguez, Adriana Aizemberd, Dora Baret, Juan Palomino, Gustavo Garzón.

Directed by Rodolfo Carnevale
Music by Pablo Borghi[/color]


----------



## Rob (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations, Pablo! (it's you, right?)


----------



## midphase (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats...film looks great, high production values, great look to it. Seems like a lot of amazing talent went into it.

I hope it does well for you and that it opens up a bunch of doors for you!

On a weird note...couldn't help but think of Tropic Thunder after watching your trailer...sorry!


----------



## lamandolina (Mar 1, 2012)

jajaja, ok, I think you need help...
Thanks for your words, this is my 2nd feature, I have good luck last year and I compose for 4 more features, but you should know that after finishing a work you have to wait months to listen your music at cinema, but It's ok, it's nice to meet your music after that, it sounds really different after months.

pablo


----------



## lamandolina (Mar 2, 2012)

just music

http://soundcloud.com/pabloborghi/el-pozo-trailer


----------

